# 1973 Collectors Edition Trade vs Book Club



## Mediokrates (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi all,
A few years ago, I picked up what appears to be a 3rd printing of the green leatherette collector's trade edition. It is in great condition, the only flaws being 3 small nicks to the slipcase, and a gift inscription inside the book.

I say it appears to be the trade, but am hoping someone can confirm this. I've read that the 2 versions are nearly identical. I've also read that the book club edition would be annotated on the copyright page, and have a blind stamp, and possibly be missing the speckled page edges, but I have not been able to find any pictures that would confirm this.

My copy has "Third Printing H," on the copyright page. In addition, it has the "Rune Error," on the cover, which was apparently corrected partway throught the 3rd printing. I'm inclined to believe this is the trade edition, except the hand written inscription says "Book of the Month Club, March 28, 1974."

I understand that this might refer to a "private" book of the month group of friends, rather than the book's printing origins, but am wondering if anyone can confirm the distinguishing points of the book club version.

Thanks


----------

